

$AAPL in free fall, currently at $407 - orrsella
https://www.google.com/finance?q=aapl

======
loganfrederick
"Free fall" is a bit of an exaggeration. Yeah, it dropped 4% really quickly
this morning, but in the grand scheme of market drops, 4% is not that large. I
was expecting to see a 10%+ drop. A 4% drop could be attributed to a lot of
different things not directly related to the company's business or someone
making a big move before earnings announcements.

~~~
velodrome
The price of the stock is near the $400 - a psychological pivot point. If it
continues to decline in value and closes under $400, the stock will go into a
freefall (or another selling period).

In the short term, Apple needs to come out with innovative, disruptive
products that create a whole new market much like the iPad and iPhone. In the
long term, they need a sustainable cash cow like Google's ads business.

------
pinaceae
No new products in sight, so numbers will be bad. This is all the investors
getting out/shorting before the Q numbers roll in.

The best thing? Has nothing to do with actual performance of the company right
now. Gambling.

------
jcnnghm
It's down less than 5%. That's not exactly out of the ordinary. They are
probably expected to miss their earnings forecast.

~~~
rquantz
Yes, and they're having supply chain problems that are pushing back product
launches.

[http://www.valuewalk.com/2013/04/apple-inc-aapl-to-
disappoin...](http://www.valuewalk.com/2013/04/apple-inc-aapl-to-disappoint-
in-q1-on-lower-iphone-sales-jefferies/)

------
sixothree
TQQQ and UPRO are both down similar amounts. Bad day all around.

